# Costco Salt Lake City Lift Tickets



## Carlsbadguy (Dec 19, 2012)

Besides the 5 pack lift ticket book for Park City, which I can get in my local Costco in San Diego, does anyone know what other resorts the Costco in Salt Lake sells lift tickets for
Thanks


----------



## LAX Mom (Dec 21, 2012)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Besides the 5 pack lift ticket book for Park City, which I can get in my local Costco in San Diego, does anyone know what other resorts the Costco in Salt Lake sells lift tickets for
> Thanks



I stopped at Costco yesterday and they had Park City and The Canyons (2 for $139) tickets.


----------



## alliebrian (Dec 24, 2012)

*5 day package?*

What is the 5 day package for Park City available at Costco?  Are they only available in Salt Lake City?  Thanks.

Karen


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jan 11, 2013)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Besides the 5 pack lift ticket book for Park City, which I can get in my local Costco in San Diego, does anyone know what other resorts the Costco in Salt Lake sells lift tickets for
> Thanks



Which Costco in San Diego have you seen them?  I haven't seen them in La Mesa.  

How much are they this year?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jan 13, 2013)

I have seen them in Carlsbad, Vista, and LaJolla.  I think it was $339 for the 5 days-worked out to about $69 per day.


----------



## Dottie (Jan 13, 2013)

I live in Florida and have no access to the Costco ski tickets, but I just picked up some good tickets for Canyons on Liftopia.  We only wanted 2 days there and are seniors but got a price of $32 per day on a 2 out of seven pass.  Rugular adult was double that.


----------

